
CoreOS introduces Operators to streamline Kubernetes container managemen - eaxitect
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/03/coreos-introduces-operators-to-streamline-kubernetes-container-management/
======
yefim
A link to the blog post would be more descriptive and insightful.

